# Tm 125 brake peoblems



## cliffswan (Sep 23, 2013)

Have a 2001 Ford,/New Holland TM125 with about 8000hrs on it. No front brakes and no trailer brakes. Tried to stop and right pedal went always to the floor. Left pedal mostly to floor. Brake fluid reservoir was checked and it was empty. Up to this point brakes worked normal. I have owned tractor for the last 1200 hrs.

Refilled reservoir and fluid drained away before we could bleed the brakes. Was able to pressure up left side but nothing on right. Suspected seals on brake right side were leaking fluid into rear end. Removed wheel, axle housing and brake pad. Seals were very degraded appearing. Brake friction pad and steel piston looked new with no apparent damage. Reassembled tractor, filled reservoir with the proper fluid and tried to bleed brake system according to instructions i service manual.

Left side bled and pressurized normally but right side would not bleed. Replaced master cylinder on both sides. Right side still will not bleed. Reservoir stays full over 3 days. Have used a vacuum pump to try and get air out but no improvement.

Is there some magic trick to bleeding these brakes or am I missing something? Any advice would be much appreicated.

Cliff


----------

